# OK...any Mac-Users...



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

I start my computer and a bar shows on the start "Apple" screen looked like a firmware update or something...ANY-WHO...it gets done, I get to log-in and in red letters in the log box it says Safe Boot. OK, what was that....what happened???

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

WIND blows...tumbleweeds roll by my confusion lingers.....

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




etexas said:


> I start my computer and a bar shows on the start "Apple" screen looked like a firmware update or something...ANY-WHO...it gets done, I get to log-in and in red letters in the log box it says Safe Boot. OK, what was that....what happened???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------
> 
> WIND blows...tumbleweeds roll by my confusion lingers.....


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 18, 2010)

I've never had this happen. Normally you enter safe boot by holding the shift key down after pressing the power button. Here is a page explaining safe boot:

Mac OS X: What is Safe Boot, Safe Mode?


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> I've never had this happen. Normally you enter safe boot by holding the shift key down after pressing the power button. Here is a page explaining safe boot:
> 
> Mac OS X: What is Safe Boot, Safe Mode?


 I am going to call my Tech....I have a LOT of security going so....it Might be something in my "config" it was reacting to....


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you go and look at your logs to see what happened?


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

gene_mingo said:


> Did you go and look at your logs to see what happened?


 Josh...man...that actually makes sense...perhaps why I did not think of it! SIGH The Uncle has allergies! my synapses are all in a misfire! DOH.... Good news is it is working fine...the Tech I use is security focused (as I work from home)...he told me, when I asked how "hard was it set"...smiled an said, if you do something at your end to knock it out, you will need ME to fix it! Hey, that is a good tech...he added you can put your router code on billboard! I put so many , walls, trips, false guides and locked up so many ports...it's like Fort Knox. I SET up, and I would have problems getting through!" He is good! BUT, out of curiosity I will look at the log...so glad I THOUGHT of it. People I thing these allergies dropped my IQ 50 points.....


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 18, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, are you on a wireless network and why all the security? If you are dealing with really sensitive data you should be running a hardware firewall with a good NIDS.


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

gene_mingo said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you on a wireless network and why all the security? If you are dealing with really sensitive data you should be running a hardware firewall with a good NIDS.


 I do investments...there are 2 Firewalls....it is a hard set...I had a friend who works for a Defense Company try to knock through AND gave him some "open doors" he got ALL wrapped up and spent nearly FIVE hours straight with me funneling him strong coffee.....he almost went NUTS! It...has a few fun things...a person thinks they have it....and....POP...open door...brick wall....some "loops" you are sort of in..and you keep going......and after an hour or two...you think things look oddly "familiar" it has "walked you out" you are to square one. Look a a Defense programmer who loves any challenge jacked up on caffeine almost had a nervous breakdown....and he was not flying blind...I gave him some passes .... sound secure?


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 18, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, no. I suppose that if I wanted or needed your data I would physically steal it.


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

gene_mingo said:


> to be perfectly honest, no. I suppose that if i wanted or needed your data i would physically steal it.


i own a cat


----------



## Zenas (Jan 18, 2010)

In June, my Mac would begin to start, show the Apple, and then sputter out there. Problem? Hard drive crashed. Warranty repaired it for free, but all of my information was gone.


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Zenas said:


> In June, my Mac would begin to start, show the Apple, and then sputter out there. Problem? Hard drive crashed. Warranty repaired it for free, but all of my information was gone.


 Well, Andrew...it is odd..it acts fine...computers are WEIRD they sometimes pull a "Gremlin"... I had one....sent it in...nothing...I ran it and it ran silk smooth...like taking your car in if you hear a knock...and it stops at the dealership...


----------



## Idelette (Jan 18, 2010)

etexas said:


> I start my computer and a bar shows on the start "Apple" screen looked like a firmware update or something...ANY-WHO...it gets done, I get to log-in and in red letters in the log box it says Safe Boot. OK, what was that....what happened???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...


 
You just booted up in safe mode, its nothing harmless. There is nothing wrong with your mac...you should be able to shut down and restart normally.


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2010)

Idelette said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I start my computer and a bar shows on the start "Apple" screen looked like a firmware update or something...ANY-WHO...it gets done, I get to log-in and in red letters in the log box it says Safe Boot. OK, what was that....what happened???
> ...


WEll..it usually needs a hold on the shift key...I was not even near it...I think maybe my config triggered it..


----------

